# The Murcielago's association with Batman seems most appropriate.



## MurcielagoVampiro (Nov 24, 2008)

Bruce Wayne Drives Batmobile by night, Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 by Day.
In the article entitiled: Lamborghini Makes Another Iconic Appearance in the Latest Batman Movie "The Dark Knight" - dated Jul 18, 2008 - there is a failure to note that "murcielago" means bat in Spanish!!!!! 
So, there is a very natural association of the Batman character with the car. Nevertheless, the story goes that Murcielago was the name of a notorious Spanish fighting bull. The bull was named after the bat because he is/was a very sinister, black torreador killer. Of course the Lamborghini crest features a bull, some say in defiance of Ferrari's somewhat effeminate prancing horse.


----------



## the_golfer (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The Murcielago's association with Batman seems most appropriate. (MurcielagoVampiro)*

how informative! thank you sir!


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: The Murcielago's association with Batman seems most appropriate. (the_golfer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: The Murcielago's association with Batman seems most appropriate. (JETTA420)*

would you happen to know the paint code for the lambo in the movie?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i was loving that movie until they t-boned the LP640....then i was just in tears
im starting to tear up right now just reminding myself of that horrid scene.....


----------

